# Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.



## Espeon (Oct 8, 2010)

All role PMs have been sent!

The denziens of Sunnydale were sleeping soundly in their beds. Well, except for a few pesky vampires. Working hard, they'd found a way to get invited into every single person's house in Sunnydale. With the imminent threat of the Vampire's hunt for fresh blood, the Scoobies must find a way to stop them before they themselves become targetted.

Win conditions:

Vampires - All Scoobies and Spike eliminated.

Scoobies - All Vampires and Spike eliminated.

Spike - Become "Active Slayer Hunter" at night and then become lynched during the day.

Once again, I should emphasize the no external discussion rule.
Do NOT show others your role PM under any circumstances until the game is over, including those who have died.
Murder description is non-indicative of the murderer. It's just there for fun.
etc...

NIGHT 1 BEGINS NOW.

You have 48 hours from this point onwards to make a decision about your night actions. Good luck!


----------



## Espeon (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

So, apparently I suck at keeping to deadlines!

The veil of night was lifted by the sun, bathing Sunnydale with its warm and friendly glow. People rushed about on their morning jobs and began scurrying to school or work. Another bland and useless day started. It was not until later that day when people were returning home and talking a wander through the graveyard that they found the corpses of both *Pentimento* and *Jack_the_Pumpkinking*.

Barely recognisable, Pentimento lay supported on another's grave. In the great drooping tree above hung the corpse of Jack, strangled by a noose of his own formation.

They were not mafia.

You have 48 hours (provided I can keep the deadline again) for discussion!


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

So are we to take this as them having been lovers, or are the descriptions completely nonindicative?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

it is day.

also: what happens if spike is the only survivor? everybody loses?


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

If the flavor text is indicative of the role, then I think that the two who died were most likely Tara and Willow, so I don't think we need to worry about having lost any of the major roles. That being said, I feel that we can go ahead and abstian for the moment. I'll wait on casting my vote for that just in case anyone else has any theories.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*



werefish5 said:


> If the flavor text is indicative of the role, then I think that the two who died were most likely Tara and Willow, so I don't think we need to worry about having lost any of the major roles. That being said, I feel that we can go ahead and abstian for the moment. I'll wait on casting my vote for that just in case anyone else has any theories.


Huh? Tara and Willow are very important roles (they're our only doctors!) and I don't see how you can conclude it was them from the description. o_O


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*



Butterfree said:


> Huh? Tara and Willow are very important roles (they're our only doctors!) and I don't see how you can conclude it was them from the description. o_O


Perhaps they meant that one of them was Xander, and got confused?  Due to the nature of the deaths, it seems likely.  Alternatively, Buffy could have chosen to slay someone, Anya could have had her vengence, or Willow and Tara could have chosen the same person.  (After Xander, Anya seems like the next most likely option based on flavor text.)

However, unless one of the deceased was Harmony, we still have four vampires on our hands, along with a (probably) chipped Spike and a Ben/Glory of indeterminate status.  (I say "probably" because a healer clash is statistically unlikely, especially on the first night, and unless we have a rather foolish Buffy, she shouldn't have picked anyone on the first night.)  

Anyway, assuming Harmony was not killed last night (or Ben/Glory didn't choose our side), there's a 1/3 chance of hitting a vamp with a lynch, with only a 1/12 chance of getting Spike, activated or not.  Them's decent odds for a first day.  I'm of the opinion that lynching is good, so, ideas?  It's early yet, and although the posts by werefish5 and sresevior seem a little iffy, I'll wait for them to explain/dig themselves deeper before I vote.  (And, as a backup, we could always lynch the non-posters!)


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*



> Perhaps they meant that one of them was Xander, and got confused?


Yes, that is what I meant. I got the show confused with what was actually going on. What I _meant_ to say was that the two lovers apparently got killed, who aren't exactly on our side, but aren't exactly on the side of the vampires, which makes their death nothing of much importance to the innocents.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

I agree that one might have been Xander. The chances are low of Spike being activated so I think that lynching might be possible without provoking and alien win. res' post seems suspicious, though, for me it's more a gut feeling than anything.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*

what, I can't complain about non-exhaustive pattern matches without sounding suspicious anymore?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Buffy the Vampire Slayer Mafia.*



werefish5 said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. I got the show confused with what was actually going on. What I _meant_ to say was that the two lovers apparently got killed, who aren't exactly on our side, but aren't exactly on the side of the vampires, which makes their death nothing of much importance to the innocents.


The lovers are very much on our side. Two innocents can make a huge difference in the long run; just because they have two separate sets of win conditions doesn't mean their deaths don't matter to us. In fact, the lovers dying is one of the worst things that could happen from a single kill.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 13, 2010)

8 and a half hours left to vote.
Also, I will reemphasize that the flavour text is COMPLETELY non-indicative of death. It could have been lover death, could have been mafia kill and doctor kill. One of them may even have been the result of Glorificus'/Ben's action in tandem with either the mafia or the doctors! Until then just keep an open mind and vote safely. :)

EDIT: Vote in bold.

I'll leave 24 hours for voting and stuff up once the full 48 discussion hours are finished.
Sorry for being so terrible! :D


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I'll go with what I said earlier and *abstain*.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 14, 2010)

Eh, I guess we have no real leads. :/ *Abstain*.


----------



## Mai (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, uh I neglected this. And we're probably about to abstain. I'll try to post next time, but I think time's about up. *Abstain*


----------



## Espeon (Oct 15, 2010)

The people of Sunnydale, taking the first deaths as being non-indicative of any form of paranormal activities, went back on their every day lives, unknowing of what the following night would bring...

Night phase begins now.


----------

